# Tan Labs SiboTrim - I think I've been defrauded...



## SisterPsychosis (Dec 27, 2010)

Hiya fellas,

I didn't know about this outfit until Rick 'Predator' Miller posted a link the other day (though I'm not blaming him, obviously!) I ordered a 60-day supply of SiboTrim from them (total cost including delivery was about £51).

Now, I bought them on the strength of the product description: -

http://www.tan-labs.com/index.php?_a=viewProd&productId=298

However, the label on the bottle reads: -

Each tablet contains: -

Cha de Bugre

Caffeine (not even caffeine anhydrous, just 'caffeine')

Naringun (I think they mean 'naringin', which is a grapefruit seed extract).

I paid £51.50 (£45+£6.50 delivery) for a product containing what I consider snake oil, basically.  :angry:

I believe Tan Labs also trades under the name 'Melanotan Magic'.

The bottle contains 30 red-and-white capsules, each around 0.5" long. The security seal came away when I opened the bottle, so it can hardly have been properly sealed either...

I don't have a credit card (paid by VISA Debit) so what are the chances of me seeing a penny of my £51.50 ever again...? :confused1:

Exceedingly *ANGRY!!! *

Has anyone ever dealt with Tan Labs/Melanotan Magic...? Anyone else had probs...?

Cheers dudes!

SP xx


----------



## SisterPsychosis (Dec 27, 2010)

I've just had a thought (I tend to go off half-cocked, then think later!) Would the labelling be for 'display purposes only' (for lack of a better phrase) so that, if they're seized, they're not suspected to be anything other than crappy slimming caps...?

In other words, are they really kosher...?

Cheers dudes!

SP xx


----------



## Fatstuff (Mar 2, 2010)

I believe a couple of ppl from here use them and they good. So there's only one way to find out


----------



## SisterPsychosis (Dec 27, 2010)

fatmanstan! said:


> I believe a couple of ppl from here use them and they good. So there's only one way to find out


Cheers, that Fat Man!

When you say 'good' you mean they're actually Silbutramine...? Cos I know the ingredients listed on the bottle are basically sh*te...

Guess I'll have to go pop one then...

Cheers dude!

SP xxx


----------



## Fatstuff (Mar 2, 2010)

Yeah I think they are legit, I know ausbuilt uses them and he knows his stuff about diet meds


----------



## lcc (Mar 22, 2011)

Hi I have joined this group specifically to add to this thread as I have just received the same pills and the same description on there. I am annoyed because I ordered from these people before - reductrim and it states on the packet that it contains sibutramine. So why shouldn't it specify it on these pills? I have emailed them and asked for a full refund


----------



## austin84 (Nov 18, 2010)

fatmanstan! said:


> Yeah I think they are legit, I know ausbuilt uses them and he knows his stuff about diet meds


X2


----------



## lcc (Mar 22, 2011)

austin84 said:


> X2


I have sent them 4 emails and they are not replying, so what are they hiding?? I want to know if sibutramine is in there as it specifies this on the website and that is what I ordered. I think they are rip off con men and I have reported them to Office of Fair trading.


----------



## Fatstuff (Mar 2, 2010)

I think u will find that the op has tried them and seen that they work since then, they obv dont label sibutramine on it because it is banned


----------



## lcc (Mar 22, 2011)

fatmanstan! said:


> I think u will find that the op has tried them and seen that they work since then, they obv dont label sibutramine on it because it is banned


Well why do they openly advertise it on the website that they contain Sibutramine? They also sell Reductrim and Sibuslim on ther sister website and openly say it contains Sibutramine - these also specify it on the packets themselves AND they come with an expiry date. A banned substance should apply to all of their products and if that is the case they should not have it on any of their products. I know somebody who took Sibotrim and felt very ill for a few days. She then stopped taking them and went back on to them for a few more days and only took half the strength. She is now back on Reductrim. If that is the case then I would say they DON'T contain Sibutramine and that is why she felt ill. Just what do they contain? Anyway it is in the hands of the Office of Fair Trading now who are investigataing this for me and I have also informed my credit card company.


----------



## lexster (Mar 29, 2011)

Hello everyone,

Ive just joined this forum, although ive used it as a source of info for a few months, and spotted this thread...

Can i just say that ive used the above mentioned site (am i allowed to name it?) for about 2 years now and have never been 'ripped-off, or scammed' by them. Although i havent bought the slimming pills mentioned, i have bought a number of other products from them and have always been satisfied with the product and happy with the service i have recieved.

It seems strange and un-neccessary to react in the manner in which you have, when you yourself must know the nature and status of the products that you wanted to buy.

For what its worth, i and a number of friends would absolutley reccommend Tan-Labs (there ive said it!)!


----------



## outlaw (May 4, 2009)

:innocent:1st post you aint best buddys with the owners are ya mate:whistling:



lexster said:


> Hello everyone,
> 
> Ive just joined this forum, although ive used it as a source of info for a few months, and spotted this thread...
> 
> ...


----------



## Fatstuff (Mar 2, 2010)

lcc said:


> Well why do they openly advertise it on the website that they contain Sibutramine? They also sell Reductrim and Sibuslim on ther sister website and openly say it contains Sibutramine - these also specify it on the packets themselves AND they come with an expiry date. A banned substance should apply to all of their products and if that is the case they should not have it on any of their products. I know somebody who took Sibotrim and felt very ill for a few days. She then stopped taking them and went back on to them for a few more days and only took half the strength. She is now back on Reductrim. If that is the case then I would say they DON'T contain Sibutramine and that is why she felt ill. Just what do they contain? Anyway it is in the hands of the Office of Fair Trading now who are investigataing this for me and I have also informed my credit card company.


Thats up to you, but if it is a banned substance, well done in getting the place shut down after members on here can vouch for them and reductil is nigh on impossible to get elsewhere .... bravo!!!!


----------



## lcc (Mar 22, 2011)

fatmanstan! said:


> Thats up to you, but if it is a banned substance, well done in getting the place shut down after members on here can vouch for them and reductil is nigh on impossible to get elsewhere .... bravo!!!!


I am quite happy to take a banned substance - Reductil / Sibutramine. However when I order Reductrim from them and I order Sibuslim from them and they both say it contains Sibutramine, that is what I expected. When I then order Sibotrim from them and the packet arrives and it doesn't say it on the box then I question it. I questioned it because it said it on the website. I was made to buy goods that were not as described. I gave them the opportunity to explain themselves to me but they ignored several emails. What do you expect me to do? Take something into my body that could poison me? Throw £67 pounds down the drain? Sibutramine I know and can take it, as I said I know a user who felt very ill after taking just one dose of Sibotrim. For those that are interested? The result - I got a refund which is fine I am happy with that. But nobody could answer my questions they handled it by ignoring my emails. So for those of you who are happy to deal with this company that is fine - I have no problems ordering anything from them as long as it states on the packet that it contains Sibutramine. OR they make it clear that whaterver they sell will not say it on the packet but it is well known that is what it contains. If they can advertise it for 2 of their products then when they can't or won't do it for a third - then they have something to hide as far as am concerned


----------



## lexster (Mar 29, 2011)

outlaw said:


> :innocent:1st post you aint best buddys with the owners are ya mate:whistling:


No Outlaw im not unfortunately,...was just trying to be of assistance!


----------



## Minx (Jun 13, 2011)

Look at the response I just got from tan-labs when I wrote to them (my email is at the bottom)

****************************

Hi

Thanks for your email. The 2 products do contain the same main ingredient - sibutramine hydrochloride but thr sibotrim has added ingredients for nutritional benefits. The effects of both are the same.

Thanks for your custom and support.

www.tan-labs.com

> -------Original Message-------

> From:

> To: [email protected]

> Subject: FW: Hi there

> Sent: Jun 13 '11 11:39

>

> Hello Team

>

> Following on from my previous email thread questioning the difference

> between Sibotrim and Reductrim.**See below where you say the items are the same but just different brands. Please can you let me know why when I received the product it has added ingrediets listed on the bottle.

>

> I can see on the various forums that you obviously get the same

> response each time people order Sibotrim from you,**but I don't understand why I get some replies from you and then when I have more questions I don't get any replies from you.

>

> I have no issue with the Reductrim tabs but just want to have some

> feedback to my questions and its so friggen annoying that you guys just go completely quiet on certain things.

>

> Whats the deal????**Just let me know so I know and understand please.

>

> Kind regards

>


----------



## tish-tish (Sep 1, 2011)

lcc said:


> I am quite happy to take a banned substance - Reductil / Sibutramine. However when I order Reductrim from them and I order Sibuslim from them and they both say it contains Sibutramine, that is what I expected. When I then order Sibotrim from them and the packet arrives and it doesn't say it on the box then I question it. I questioned it because it said it on the website. I was made to buy goods that were not as described. I gave them the opportunity to explain themselves to me but they ignored several emails. What do you expect me to do? Take something into my body that could poison me? Throw £67 pounds down the drain? Sibutramine I know and can take it, as I said I know a user who felt very ill after taking just one dose of Sibotrim. For those that are interested? The result - I got a refund which is fine I am happy with that. But nobody could answer my questions they handled it by ignoring my emails. So for those of you who are happy to deal with this company that is fine - I have no problems ordering anything from them as long as it states on the packet that it contains Sibutramine. OR they make it clear that whaterver they sell will not say it on the packet but it is well known that is what it contains. If they can advertise it for 2 of their products then when they can't or won't do it for a third - then they have something to hide as far as am concerned


i know i am a few months late but i would just like to add that although tan-labs may not be great at responding to some issues as speedy as we would like i have had nothing but great results from sibutrim!!

i iniatially kicked off when reading the label on the tub and was about to throw my toys bigtime when i decided bugger it am gonna take one...great move! lost 2 stone in as many months!!!!

i'd been on reductil for over a year and merely only maintained weight never losing any. i dunno what sibutrim contains but it works better than reductil from the same company.

having said all that i thought I'd been ripped off recently and had a lot to say here, but it turned out all tab labs where at fault for was having not replied to my emails fast enough!

Needless to say, I'm staying a customer at tab labs and due to technical issues unknown hence lack of earlier responses from them I've now been provided with a contact number for future issues which to be honest I doubt there will be any as it was royal mail at fault anyway not tab labs.

Obviously tab labs don't provide contact numbers on the web site and I will not be giving the number I've been given to anyone either. but if anyone has issues with them they should email the given address on website and await response.

As for the sibutrim, it has been repackaged to add the specific ingredients as well as the nutritional ingredients now as I just received my new batch.

Works great and I highly recommend both that and tab labs.

Tish


----------



## Nidge (Jan 22, 2007)

tish-tish said:


> i know i am a few months late but i would just like to add that although tan-labs is a crappy bunch of cheats and blaggers as a company i have had nothing but great results from sibutrim!!
> 
> i iniatially kicked off when reading the label on the tub and was about to throw my toys bigtime when i decided bugger it am gonna take one...great move! lost 2 stone in as many months!!!!
> 
> ...


Send me your email address as I can't message you. The company I use are spot on.


----------



## tish-tish (Sep 1, 2011)

i'm new to this site not set it up fully yet. i got your message thanks for the link, i shall check them out pronto  cheers hun

x


----------



## charleighb (Nov 22, 2011)

Sorry to bump but @SisterPsychosis did they work ok?? I want to be sure before buying


----------



## m118 (Feb 4, 2011)

charlei, are you aware of how dangerous sibutramine is?


----------



## charleighb (Nov 22, 2011)

Yes, I'm a qualified nurse and was chatting to a doctor about Reductil few weeks ago he said benefits far outweighed the risks for overweight people and he didn't think there was justification for banning it. So have made an informed decision based on the fact he has prescribed it before. I obviously didn't say why I was enquiring. I am up to 10 stone which is massive for me because I'm usually 8 1/2 and I just wanted to see whether I could decrease my appetite for a month or two and get back to my former weight.

So just wondered if it was genuine and if not where I can get some from. Sound really desperate but recently been diagnosed with polycystic ovaries (toooooo much testosterone) which has made me pile on the fat and its really getting me down even though I'm eating ok and exercising.


----------



## m118 (Feb 4, 2011)

Charlie, feel free to PM me about weightloss strategies. i know a girl in your situation, but has also become depressed too, and just started helping her out. We are not using sibutramine, but lots of other handy tricks.

There are definitely many effective ways to help you over come this hurdle, and I'm familiar with PCOS and its frustrating pathophysiology.


----------



## charleighb (Nov 22, 2011)

awh thanks I will do. x


----------



## charleighb (Nov 22, 2011)

Except for I can't send PMs apparently


----------



## m118 (Feb 4, 2011)

I think its either post count or how new your account is. I will write on your visitor message in a mo


----------



## Fatstuff (Mar 2, 2010)

charleighb, have u looked into metformin, theres loads of studies and info out there showing the benefits of metformin and pcos, have a chat with ur doctor about that or even take a look around on the internet.


----------



## charleighb (Nov 22, 2011)

I saw a professor of endocrinology at RVI and he said metformin is useless because I take dianette :S have to try and eat less then 30 g of fat per day but im constantly hungry despite eating loads of grilled chicken and green veg I feel like I could eat stacks.  so depressing paranoid about getting fatter & fatter.


----------



## Fatstuff (Mar 2, 2010)

Is there a hormonal reason why he doesnt want u to eat too much fat, or does he just want u to try and lose weight?


----------



## charleighb (Nov 22, 2011)

Just for weightloss. But I find it hard to keep a track of fat grams because I'm always at work and I've never had to track stuff before. Literally always hungry I just want something to curb my appetite that's why I want the sibutramine.


----------



## Fatstuff (Mar 2, 2010)

charleighb said:


> Just for weightloss. But I find it hard to keep a track of fat grams because I'm always at work and I've never had to track stuff before. Literally always hungry I just want something to curb my appetite that's why I want the sibutramine.


Well there's more than one way to skin a cat, and cutting fat isn't necessarily the best way to do it especially if hunger is an issue, have a look for a thread called how to set up a generic fat loss diet, or even set up ur own thread asking for advice, I'm getting ready for work now but u can get some top advice from ppl here willing to help, I'll try and get back on later too if I get chance. Good luck


----------



## charleighb (Nov 22, 2011)

@m118 couldn't reply back so just wrote it here.

Hi,

There are 4 things we have to consider when it comes to you and your weight

1: nutrition:- typical day is 2 bits of wholemeal toast for breakfast with that low fat cream cheese 2 apples and an orange, Lunch I have salad, mainly spinach rocket and tomatoes with a full tin of tuna no mayo just balsamic vinegar and normally for my dinner I have chicken grilled with sweet potato wedges and loads of brocolli and green beans then at night i sometimes have a sneaky kinder bueno lol Juat weighed myself I'm 5 foot 6 and 147lbs  used to be 120lbs this time last year

2: fitness/exercise regime.:- Go spinning twice a week and zumba twice and swim on my days off.

3: PCOS:- found out I had it end of last year as just got really fat and spotty  I take Dianette pill which is an antiandrogen

4: lifestyle/job:- I'm a staff nurse and do a mixture of days and nights but since got diagnosed with PCOS I make a conscious effort to not eat on nights incase it makes me put on weight

so...

1: what is your nutrition plan like now? also , how tall and what do you weigh? If you rather not put this detail out there, you can email me.

2: what is your fitness plan at the mo?

3: how long have you had PCOS? and are you on any meds eg metformin or oestrogens?

4: is it easy to stop for a food breaks or do you find yourself grazing during your shifts? etc...


----------



## Fatstuff (Mar 2, 2010)

After a quick google aswell it seems that some women are having success using metformin and dianette together with no problems, there is even studies saying it's more effective to hair growth and bmi

http://www.endocrine-abstracts.org/ea/0005/ea0005oc7.htm


----------



## m118 (Feb 4, 2011)

Fatstuff said:


> After a quick google aswell it seems that some women are having success using metformin and dianette together with no problems, there is even studies saying it's more effective to hair growth and bmi
> 
> http://www.endocrine-abstracts.org/ea/0005/ea0005oc7.htm


makes sense with the insulin secretion being made more optimal with the metformin, and the oestrogen in the dianette increasing the shbg so there is less unbound testosterone.


----------

